# hunting arizona



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

it will probably take you until your 30 to draw a tag. lol but not kidding.. i've heard 10+ years is not uncommon.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Bowhunter110 said:


> it will probably take you until your 30 to draw a tag. lol but not kidding.. i've heard 10+ years is not uncommon.


the tag is over the counter. for archery. i just wanted to know since im a junior non-resident, do i pay the nonresident tag or the junior tag.


----------

